
Office Depot rigged PC malware scans to sell unneeded $300 tech support - deanalevitt
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/office-depot-tricked-people-into-buying-pc-support-with-fake-virus-scans/
======
mchannon
Office Depot blackmailed me, with the help of corrupt U.S. government agents,
and sentenced me to prison.

It wasn’t good enough that we proved they made money on my dealings with them,
or that the terms and conditions I was convicted of violating (not laws) came
into effect after I allegedly violated them.

In the discovery process, they divulged thousands of their own customers’
personal information, to me, without realizing it.

Surprisingly, nobody has cared enough to report on this.

The Government won’t send their execs to prison. Their execs are the ones our
elected officials answer to.

This is not a joke. This is your country, America.

~~~
drharby
Can you elaborate further on what the conviction was? Thats a bold claim and
would like to know more details.

~~~
mchannon
I have filed a 2255 habeas petition that’s available on PACER.

It’s not simple enough to convey in the space available. There are a number of
people who don’t know the facts but are happy to spend 2 minutes googling my
name then present a distorted account of one ruling as if it proves I’m lying.

If you want to look it up yourself on PACER, I’ll give you the case number if
you email me. There’s personal identifying information in there, so I can’t
just post it for Google’s bots to index.

------
chewyland
Should have been a 350 mil fine and a criminal investigation.

~~~
captainredbeard
I wonder if the corporate directors had knowledge of this?

~~~
deanalevitt
> _For example, one OfficeMax employee complained to corporate management in
> 2012, saying 'I cannot justify lying to a customer or being TRICKED into
> lying to them for our store to make a few extra dollars_

Looks like yes.

------
DigiMortal
Staples is doing much better than Office Depot in their space, but both
companies are way more focused on their B2B delivery side of the business.
They stopped caring about retail side years ago, though what Office Depot did
was slimy

------
naveen99
I wonder why the bean counters at corporations and governments don’t count and
keep track of the computer resources / electricity / employee time used by
anti virus.

